# Word of the Day: Bucolic



## debodun (Sep 30, 2020)

Bucolic (adjective) - relating to the pleasant aspects of the countryside and country life. We took a drive in the country and enjoyed the bucolic atmosphere.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

The gently rolling and lush green fields in the UK are so bucolic.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 30, 2020)

The mild temperatures paired with colorful leaves makes a bucolic    feeling.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

The bucolic scenes pictured on many food packages and labels,
are extremely misleading as to the origins, of the food inside the containers.


----------

